
The FDA-approved a weight loss device that sucks food out of your stomach - protomyth
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/06/14/the-fda-approved-a-weight-loss-device-that-sucks-food-out-of-your-stomach.html
======
tantalor
So, the patient is willing to have this device installed and use it regularly
after meals, but is not willing to modify their diet in a way that would make
the device unnecessary?

